# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  ¡A VER si tomamos nota!

## Patrick I. O'Malley

Envuelto en un ataque fulminante de 'ortografiatormanía' mi tolerancia ha llegado a su fin con uno de los errores más frecuentes y que más daño hacen a la vista del lector. Se trata del uso de 'haber' en lugar de 'a ver'.

Haber es un verbo cuya descripción me ahorro por extensa (el que quiera detalles que vaya a www.rae.es). 

El uso del verbo 'ver' precedido de la preposición 'a' tiene las siguientes acepciones:




> *a ver.*
> 
> 1. expr. U. para pedir algo que se quiere reconocer o ver.
> 
> 2. expr. U. para expresar extrañeza.
> 
> 3. expr. coloq. a ver, veamos.
> 
> *a ver si.*
> ...


Por tanto. A partir de este momento todo aquel al que cace usando mal dicha expresión va a ser traído a esta palestra. ¡*A ver si* así aprendemos!

 :evil:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Y al pimero al que le ha tocado es a Arnau en el hilo sobre Criss Angel:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...14553&start=30




> haber... si te fijas, en youtube estan destripados la mayoria de trucos de criss angel...


1 punto de penalización.

----------


## Blakito

Ahí O'Malley, yo estoy contigo 100%.

Yo propongo que se penalice también por un error gravísimo, DEMASIADO común.....y que a nadie parece importarle que se corrija.

Sí.....es la famosa "s" al final de la segunda persona del singular....

"*DijisteS"
"*TrajisteS"
"*¿Como es que hicisteS tal cosa?"

Otro.....el empleo de la tercera persona del plural en vez de la tercera del singular, en las formas compuestas con verbo "haber".

"*Han habido cuernos....." (Ha habido cuernos....)
"*Entre ellos habían dos niñas embarazadas..." (Entre ellos había dos niñas embarazadas")

Y muchos más errores, pero el del "verbo+s" es una locura.....es demasiado extendido.

También me doy cuenta de que se está extendiendo en exceso el "Dequeísmo", Ej. "*La cosa fue DE QUE yo le dije que viniera...." "*El me dijo DE QUE había suspendido el examen....".

Saudos.

----------


## letang

¿Y los imperativos escritos como infinitivos?

"¡Oír todos!"  ->  correcto: "¡Oíd todos!"
"Enseñarme cómo se hace esto"  ->  correcto: "Enseñadme cómo se hace esto"

Y la confusión entre "hay", "ahí" y "ay"

Hay 3 niños (verbo haber)
Ahí están las cosas (indica lugar)
¡Ay! Qué dolor (interjección)

Y otra también muy típica y en la que yo sigo cayendo bastante:
"Ponte detrás mía"  -> correcto: "Ponte detrás de mi"
"Está detrás tuya"  ->  correcto: "Está detrás de ti"

Para esto sólo hay que tener en cuenta que las posiciones relativas no son pertenencia nuestra, por tanto no podemos poseerlas, así que no podemos usar posesivos.

Y otra cosa, que no es incorrecto sino que es una redundancia o un modismo que personalmente no me gusta nada, es eso de:
"Yo soy una persona".

"Yo soy una persona bastante tranquila".
Creo que damos por sentado que eres una persona, con decir "Yo soy bastante tranquilo" creo que es suficiente.
o "Yo soy una persona que me gusta mucho jugar al tenis", creo que sería más coherente decir "A mi me gusta mucho jugar al tenis".

Vas a tener mucho trabajo, O'Malley   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

No os desviéis ¡DEPRAVADOS!  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  

Pretendéis distraerme ¿verdad?. No lo conseguiréis. De momento les voy a dar para el pelo a los del 'haber' y su múltiples variantes (aber, aver, ha ver... aaaaaaagggggggggghhhhhh :? ) y luego me iré ocupando del resto.

----------


## Marco Antonio

A mi el que me gusta es aquel de... Como suba para arriba!!!!

o el otro de .. Como baje para abajo!!!!!

jajajaja

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Cuestión de tildes:

http://magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=15494

(Por ser el que leí ahora, pero haber hay miles de post mucho peores -este se entiende bien, por lo menos)

Cuestión de comas y puntos:

Gran Dani, lo siento, es verdad.

----------


## ign

Ahí hay un hombre que grita ¡ay!  :twisted:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Vamos A VER: Este no es un hilo apra denunciar a todo Dios por cualquier cosa. Es para los que utilizan 'malamente' el 'a ver'. Si seguís con los off-topics me veré obligado a mandar vuestros comentarios al cajón del exilio ¿estamos?  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

(Me encanta 'Ignotear'   :Lol:  )

----------


## ignoto

¡Eso!
¡Haber si nos fijamos!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Dame paciencia Señoooooor, dame pacienciaaaaaaaaa............  :roll:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> ... apra denunciar ...


aprá qe haver

(no te pongas nervioso... o caerás en el lado oscuro...)
"El lado oscuro es mas rapido, mas tentador, pero no mas fuerte" - Dabí Vlain

----------


## Prinz

Por las tildes no pasa nada ¿no? Es que si las pongo todas no acabo un post en mi vida... :117:

----------


## ElGranDantón

¿Cómo que no acabas un post? A ver si ahora para poner tildes hace falta un master. Yo escribo mis post con tildes (cuando estoy en un ordenador español) y, como verás, todavía no me ha pasado nada.

No llevo escritos muchos mensajes, pero sí los suficientes como para ver que por escribir con tildes no voy a tardar un año. Es acostumbrarse. Y, digo yo, que mejor acostumbrarse a hacerlo bien que mal.

----------


## BusyMan

Las tildes cuentan..

O'Malley, ¿cómo era?  Por tres puntos baneo o amonestación?

----------


## ElGranDantón

Tarjeta amarilla y a septiembre.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Las tildes cuentan..
> 
> O'Malley, ¿cómo era?  Por tres puntos baneo o amonestación?


Tu calla y mira la que has hecho aquí:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...507&highlight=

(Esto le va a jo_der....   :Lol:  )

----------


## ElGranDantón

> El otro día leyendo un libro de Fu-manchú hacía una referencia a eso muy interesante... *haber* si puedo ponerla por aquí.


Al final todos caemos en la trampa.

Edito: Jajaja, no me habia fijado que habias resaltado de una forma minuiciosa el error xD!

----------


## shark

yo no pongo tildes para que podais corregirme, eso si los acentos los pongo todos ...   cuando hablo 8-)

----------


## ElGranDantón

La diferenciacion es buena.

----------


## letang

> yo no pongo tildes para que podais corregirme, eso si los acentos los pongo todos ...  8-)


La segunda acepción de acento es "tilde".
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIB...=3&LEMA=acento
Así que a las tildes también se les puede llamar acentos si apetece.
Por cierto, te han faltado dos  :Wink1:

----------


## shark

cuando hablo....   :Lol:

----------


## Doktor Mornau

Haber, no perdais el norte, lo que dice Omali es que haber si no sois tan vurros al escribir que parece que no hallais tocado un libro enla vida. Yo ahora, delante mía (dedicado a Letang) tengo uno que pone Mortadelo y como soy una persona que me gusta leer no escribo con faltas ni nada de eso. Haunque no importaria porque lo importante es que me esprese y se me entienda

Un saludo a todos y haber si nos fijamos más

 :Wink:  O'Malley tiene razón, a veces duele ver algunos posts. Se supone que si queremos presentar ilusiones y hacer las cosas cada vez mejor, deberíamos dar importancia a las palabras, tanto escritas como pronunciadas. Hay que buscar la excelencia, no sólo en la técnica sino también  en todo lo que hace que nuestra Magia sea un arte. Un saludo a todos...

----------


## Coyotecordoba

> A mi el que me gusta es aquel de... Como suba para arriba!!!!
> 
> o el otro de .. Como baje para abajo!!!!!
> 
> jajajaja


Algo parecido solto una vez un profesor mio,nos explico que para un determinado proposito  que no viene al caso lo mejor era hervir el objeto en agua caliente....acabo expulsandome de clase cuando le pregunte si no seria mejor hervirlo en agua fria...
 :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:

----------


## Blakito

Yo le restaría un punto a Ignoto.....ha cometido un error de los mencionados por mí  :Oops: :




> Pues eso. 
> 
> Que este fin de semana nos liamos con en encuentro de magos infantiles. 
> 
> Parece que el invento de Zaki va creciendo en intensidad y adeptos y esta vez *van a haber bofetadas.* 
> 
> Aparte del omaller y yo mismo... 
> 
> ¿Quien se ha apuntado del foro?


He tenido mala suerte ya que ha sido el primer post que he abierto y ale, toma fallo  :Oops: .

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

blakito, no es por alarmar, epro si la negrita y el subrayado están en el original de Ignoto es que lo ha puesto a propósito.

----------


## Blakito

No, la negrita y el subrayado lo he puesto yo para que se sepa cuál es el fallo....  :Lol: .

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Bueno, conociendo al 'caratopo' seguro que lo ha puesto intencionadamente. Es así de 'majete'.

----------


## Marco Antonio

A Ignotus le ocurre lo que a mi.... Los errores ortográficos los colocamos intencionadamente para ver si estáis atentos.

Un abrazo fuerte y os lo repartís.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> A Ignotus le ocurre lo que a mi.... Los errores ortográficos los colocamos intencionadamente para ver si estáis atentos.
> 
> Un abrazo fuerte y os lo repartís.


Mortadelo, no vale poner la venda antes de la herida. Que sepas que te voy a dar igual de fuerte.  :evil: 

Me quedo con el abrazo completo, que hace mucho que no organizamos nignún cachondeo foril juntos.

Y otro para tí.

----------


## ignoto

Yatamos poniendo las cosas difáciles.

El caso es que hay que escribir bien porque sino van a a ver ondonadas de esas.

----------


## ElGranDantón

Io creo qe Hignoto tiene rrazon. Ba ha ser megor aplikarse el cuento hantes de qe algien nos ponga el titulo de HAMONESTADO en el abatar.

Perdon   :Oops:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ya está. Ya habéis desvirtuado el hilo. Sois unos Judas!  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## ignoto

> Ya está. Ya *habéis* desvirtuado el hilo. Sois unos Judas!  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


¡Ah! ¿Veis?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Iniciado por Magic O'Malley
> 
> Ya está. Ya *habéis* desvirtuado el hilo. Sois unos Judas!  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:
> 
> 
> ¡Ah! ¿Veis?


lomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolo  matolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatoloma  tolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomato  lomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolo  matolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatoloma  tolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomato  lomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolo  matolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatoloma  tolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomato  lomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolo  matolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatoloma  tolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomato  lomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolo  matolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatoloma  tolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomato  lomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolo  matolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatoloma  tolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomato  lomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolomatolo  mato..................................... :(

----------


## ElGranDantón

Jajajaja...

No es por ser impertinente, pero me parece que O'Malley tiene algo de razon jeje.

----------

